# Web Easy 8....centering my web page



## mstainb (Jul 27, 2010)

New to web building and using Web Easy 8.

My page is aligned left...and the only thing I've found to edit the page is sizing, not alignment. How can I get the page centered?

THANKS!


----------



## brendan_rolfe (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey, I just figured this out myself...hopefully it works for you. 

When you go to build your website (or export to html), under the "options" heading you can either choose to have a standard page or centred page...choose centred! It will currently say standard, so just click on that and make the change.

Hope that helps.


----------

